# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  UBIQUITI LITESTATION 5 LS5 EMBEDDED SYSTEM

## kosko

Καλημερα και χρονια πολλα σε ολους λογω των ημερων.
Εχω αρκετο καιρο που ψαχνω μια λυση routerboard λογω μεγεθους και υποχρεωτικου POE Λογω αδυναμίας του χωρου εγκαταστασης και μερικων μυστηριων γειτονων.
Σερφαροντας επεσα σε μια σελιδα του eshop με αυτο (UBIQUITI LITESTATION 5 LS5 EMBEDDED SYSTEM) http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.535007¨,
Θα ήθελα τα σχολια σας εναντι των κλασικων boards με microtik που λιγο πολυ παιζουν στο δικτυο μας.

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν είναι επεκτάσιμο

----------


## papashark

Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω ότι είναι ακριβό κιόλας...

Η αντιστοιχη λύση της Μikrotik :

RB411 + R52 = 46.65 + 27.23 = 93.88€

RB411A + R52 = 75.21 + 27.23 =102.44€

Αμα είναι να δώσεις 116€ καλύτερα να δώσεις κάτι παραπάνω και να πάρεις ένα 433 με μία R52, και να φτάσεις στα 121€ και να έχεις 3 θέσεις για κάρτες.

----------

